# Woodwinked & Orgasm



## TESSAISDANK (Jan 5, 2007)

I got my MAC 187 and 208 brushes today! I was so excited I decided to test them.

I used

Face:
Urban Decay Surreal Skin Mineral Makeup
NARS Orgasm

Eyes:
Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC vanilla pigment
MAC Elite e/s
MAC woodwinked e/s
MAC fluidliner in graphic brown
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara in Blackest black

Lips:
vaseline 





















I was actually laughing there because my dog was being a freak haha.


----------



## tottui (Jan 5, 2007)

i love it!!!>. now i want woodwinked! =D and the one of you smiling is beautiful, youre so pretty!!!!!


----------



## courtneycakes (Jan 5, 2007)

youre so pretty!!!!


----------



## redambition (Jan 5, 2007)

beautiful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love woodwinked.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jan 5, 2007)

wow woodwinked looks terrible on me.
it looks amazing on you and you're one gorgeous gal!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 5, 2007)

You are so pretty!


----------



## ben (Jan 5, 2007)

i love this look on you, it's so clean and fresh : 0 )


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 5, 2007)

love it ! your soo pretty


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 5, 2007)

you're gorgeous! i love your lips, i can't believe it's just vaseline!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow Woodwinked looks so pretty on you!  I'm wearing it today as well but it doesn't look nearly as nice as it does on you lol.  And your smile...just plain gorgeous


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 5, 2007)

It's so natural looking and pretty on you! Don't you just love your 187?!?


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jan 5, 2007)

*You have such gorgeous eyes, and a great smile to go with them too!!  This is a fantastic look for you, and now you've totally made me want to try woodwinked, lol.  *


----------



## Jayne (Jan 5, 2007)

beautiful smile ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & nice makeup ! 

my dog is also a freak


----------



## Trina_W. (Jan 5, 2007)

lovely


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 5, 2007)

I love this, so simple and natural! I have the UD Mineral Makeup too,
I got the lightest color and it comes off a little orangeish.
I am pretty pale like yourself does it show up natural on you,do you like that stuff (UD Surreal Skin)?
I had high hopes for it yet was a little disappointed I did'nt get Bare Escentuals instead.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 5, 2007)

You're so cute!  Woodwinked looks great on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy your 187, it's a must have!!


----------



## ccarp001 (Jan 5, 2007)

so cute! you should model!! : )


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_I love this, so simple and natural! I have the UD Mineral Makeup too,
I got the lightest color and it comes off a little orangeish.
I am pretty pale like yourself does it show up natural on you,do you like that stuff (UD Surreal Skin)?
I had high hopes for it yet was a little disappointed I did'nt get Bare Escentuals instead._

 
I really hate the applicator so I just use a brush. It isn't orange as far as I've noticed, but I've only been wearing it for a few days. It doesn't do anything for the areas where my skin is a little dry but other than that it gives good coverage and stays matte. I've heard Bare Essentials and the other mineral makeup aren't matte at all and since I have an oily T zone that would be a problem. Maybe you can return it?

I love the 187 brush! It is outstanding. I just like brushing it against my skin even if I'm not putting makeup on hahah.


----------



## katisha (Jan 6, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 6, 2007)

u have such a pretty smile. and woodwinked looks gorgeous on you...


----------



## snowkei (Jan 6, 2007)

Ur so CUTE!


----------



## MU Addict (Jan 6, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jan 6, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 6, 2007)

Gorgeous!!  You have such a fresh, natural beauty that's hard not to adore!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 6, 2007)

soo pretty


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 7, 2007)

this looks beautiful on you... talk about being a natural beauty


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Jan 7, 2007)

Awh thanks you guys! You are all so sweet


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 7, 2007)

Very Pretty!!


----------



## shopgood (Jan 9, 2007)

you wear the natural look very well!!


----------



## user79 (Jan 10, 2007)

How tall are you? If you're tall, you should try modelling, you have the face for it. 

Very nice look, usually what I wear to work actually!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice makeup, and you're really pretty! 

Do you wear some eye-khols sometimes? A brown (or black) one would emphasize your look, you should definitely try. 
Careful with the black though, it can be a bit harsh... but you could try it and show us


----------



## Caffy (Jan 10, 2007)

this is such an awesome look!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 10, 2007)

awww!! you are such a cutie.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 19, 2008)

this is beautiful


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 19, 2008)

u are beautiful!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 19, 2008)

You are soo pretty, woodwinked looks horrid on me


----------



## Jot (Jun 19, 2008)

really soft and pretty x


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 19, 2008)

So beautiful and earthy- love it!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jun 19, 2008)

You look lovely.


----------



## pinksugah (Jun 19, 2008)

You're gorgeous!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 19, 2008)

what a beautiful everyday look !


----------



## vcanady (Jun 19, 2008)

This is gorgeous! Now I def need Woodwinked!!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 19, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 19, 2008)

pretty


----------



## macfanatic01 (Jun 19, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 20, 2008)

you look gorgeous! it's a very pretty look


----------



## Baby Mac (Jun 20, 2008)

Your makeup looks lovely..you look like a potential supermodel!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 20, 2008)

So pretty! You have a very infectious smile... I want to smile just looking at the pic!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 20, 2008)

wow nice lashes


----------



## CSteen85 (Jun 20, 2008)

I sincerely hope you're a model, because you look like you should be one. 

You're gorgeous.


----------



## bgajon (Jun 21, 2008)

You are gorgeous!! Great soft look-


----------



## ri0tdorque (Jun 21, 2008)

adore it ~ always looking for ways to wear woodwinked it's one of my barely used colors now i have the extreme want to try coral and woodwinked


----------

